# Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Congrats Nutmeg!



## Juneplum (Dec 18, 2007)

The awesome prize for today is:

*Smoke Warm:
Pigment: Smoke Signal
Kohl Power Eye Pencil: Raven
Blush: Ablaze
Kohl Power Eye Pencil: Orpheus
Nail Laquer: Gold Veneer 
*
*
Congrats Nutmeg!* Please PM Janice with your address.


*Q -   MAC released 2 lip products for a collection that featured an 'American Idol'. 
       Who was the Idol, and what were the names of the products?*



*This contest is open to both US and International members.*


*
Please also write your username on Specktra in the body of the email. *

*PLEASE NOTE:

DO NOT SEND IN MORE THAN ONE EMAIL - YOUR ENTRIES WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.*

*PLEASE DO NOT PM ME OR POST YOUR ANSWER IN THIS THREAD, IT WILL NOT BE COUNTED. *

A random winner will be chosen from the correct emailed entries.

Please remember the rules - only *one* entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This does not include the Barbie raffle.)


And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!

*CONTEST ENDS AT 11:00 EST TONIGHT 12/18/07.*


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

yay found it today thank god xxx


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Thank you!!!! Can't believe I caught this so quickly.


----------



## makeba (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Me Three!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Got it! And this time thanks to posts on 12-17 giveaway, I'll remember to send my Specktra User ID.  That might help my chances duh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again ladies!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

OMG this prize is SO awesome! *faints* Thank you!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_yay found it today thank god xxx
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and me both! At first I thought I saw it in the Beauty of Color Forum. Went off to look for my answer and when I came back, it was no longer there. Are we playing the shell game now? LOL....

Glad I got a chance to enter. This is a pretty hot prize!!

Thanks Specktra!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

i had to do a search for this one...


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

sent


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

First one of the giveaways for me to enter. *crosses fingers*


----------



## chevonne98 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

founded it. LOL


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Got it!


----------



## breakdown (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Great prize! I actually have an answer for this one too! I hope i'm right!


----------



## lahdeedah (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Got it, but forgot to put in my USER ID!!!!! Ack.  In case anyone checks, aileenmichelle is my email name.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

wow such a great prize!


----------



## addicted_2color (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

yay! i entered.  good thing i remember reading about this before.  good luck everyone


----------



## Jade (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Great Prize


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

I sent mine! Thanks Specktra!! 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Tricky question, I almost understood something else...


----------



## Divinity (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Sent!!  Good luck y'all


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Good luck all!


----------



## Holly (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Holy cow this  prize is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck all


----------



## cattykitty (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## n_c (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*






 wow...awesome prize!


----------



## toxik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

wow, this is a great prize! thank you Janice, Specktra and the rest of the mods for making this possible!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

woooooooooo I didn't have to look this up YES! Thank you for the chance to win these awesome prizes...good luck ladies


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

uh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant find it


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Yea!! Awesome prize


----------



## peaudane (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Even though this one is open to international members, I doubt many outside the US will be entering as this is an American show. Oh well! Next time maybe


----------



## user68 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_Even though this one is open to international members, I doubt many outside the US will be entering as this is an American show. Oh well! Next time maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live in the UK and entered. American Idol is actually shown here too


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_Even though this one is open to international members, I doubt many outside the US will be entering as this is an American show. Oh well! Next time maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't forget the power of search engines


----------



## Joyness (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Oh wow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is the goal to top yourselves each day? This is such an amazing prize and such generous giveaways!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Heh, blessed Google...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, when I tried to send it, I got mailer-deamon telling me that no such user, then I tried again and it sent....so I don't know did it send the mail twice, and it will probably have Fw: thingy...

Oh, well...hope everything ok...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanna get some M.A.C.!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Great prize! And I actually knew the answer today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woohoo!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_don't forget the power of search engines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exaaaaactly


----------



## mollygrace (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

yay i know this one :]


----------



## toxik (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_Even though this one is open to international members, I doubt many outside the US will be entering as this is an American show. Oh well! Next time maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I live in Singapore, Asia, and American Idol is shown here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, America's Next Top Model too. hehe. 
but we're wayyyyyyyyy behind you guys for some shows. for example ANTM, we're lagging 1 or 2 cycles behind.


----------



## redambition (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

good luck everyone!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Finally found it!!! Took awhile for me to find the answer! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

sent it, hope i can win! good luck all!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

my answer is sent, thank you so much ladies for having these wonderful contests


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peaudane* 

 
_Even though this one is open to international members, I doubt many outside the US will be entering as this is an American show. Oh well! Next time maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
there's this thing called google, hun


----------



## soco210 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

you can also find the answers on this site


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Wow AMESOME price, but I never know the answers off hand. haha.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

sent!! good luck everyone!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

YES! I found it. finally. haha


----------



## Evey (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

woo i actually knew this one!!!


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

i dont know the answer. but goodluck to all the girls!


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Yay got the answer! fingers crossed!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

what a rockin prize!! I am having a poo poo day so it would rawk to win


----------



## Evey (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_what a rockin prize!! I am having a poo poo day so it would rawk to win_

 
aw HUGZ FOR YOU!!!


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Holy smokes this is a good prize today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_what a rockin prize!! I am having a poo poo day so it would rawk to win_

 
Ok, I'm risking to embarrass myself gloriously, but I just _*have to* _ask, and I hope I'll be forgiven as a foreigner: are you having a diarrhea or just a shitty day? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Just checking the term...


----------



## xgetinorgetout (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

yay i got it! good luck everyone


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

I enter every day, I hope I win once lol


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Wow...so glad I happened into this forum!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

Yay! I found the giveaway again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, Specktra!


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

thiiiiiis
would make my week.
GOOD LUCK EVERYONEE =D


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-18-07  - Warm Smoke.*

It took me a while to find this one.  I think I got it right.  

Good luck everyone!


----------

